# With D'Antoni on his way out...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What would you rather seen done?

Pick up a couple of FAs, add a player from 15th pick and try at least one (or two) more years? 


Or would you just rather count our losses and just sorta move on from this group? Explore trading options for Nash and just get rid of who we can. 





I go for the second option. This team has had its chances and for whatever reason, just couldn't push through. While this team has been unlucky, I really don't think we could go much further with Nash at PG, and just this team in general. Just don't see a point in trying again with D'Antoni leaving. I think it's too late for even a veteran coach to fix it. As I've said before, we're going to enter the stage of mediocrity for the next 2 yrs. I'd much rather them start now and get it over with. Too many young and up and coming teams out there. For all we know, we might not even make the playoffs next year even with this group. Waiting could set the franchise even further going for what is considered a pipe dream at this point.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Depends what coach we get. I'd like to see this squad under a better coach, and see if we improve. Next year IS our last year. That's it. We come up short again, it's over.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

What Seuss said.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

What nffl said.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Honestly, I really don't think anyone of note wants to coach the team. Though that could change. But I've heard Del *****, Silas, and even Doug Collins. Only Del ***** seems more of a realistic option. I don't think they're going to get any better with him regardless of how much they work on defense. Rick Carlisle might've been the best option, but he's going to the Mavs. 

Also, have to remember that if they wait til next yr to do it, the Suns won't have a high pick to build off of the next season. Because, for whatever reason, Kerr found it necessary to give away an *unprotected* 2010 pick to Seattle.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This ship be sinking. No coach wants to come in and coach a team that is going to be worse than the previous team. There is no upside for any coach. They should have let D'Antoni run the team, stay out of his way, let them go into the lottery, not resign D'Antoni, and rebuild. They keep doing things in a totally stupid and moronic fashion. Sarver may be really rich and a great businessman but he doesn't know DICK about the NBA. Kerr is not good at anything. He's a mediocre 'yes' man.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> This ship be sinking. No coach wants to come in and coach a team that is going to be worse than the previous team. There is no upside for any coach. They should have let D'Antoni run the team, stay out of his way, let them go into the lottery, not resign D'Antoni, and rebuild. They keep doing things in a totally stupid and moronic fashion. *Sarver may be really rich* and a great businessman but he doesn't know DICK about the NBA. Kerr is not good at anything. He's a mediocre 'yes' man.


Sarver may be rich, but he is a cheap ***


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

i'd like to see this group under a new coach. pick up a few good FA's if possible and get a PG in the draft or trade up and nab one to replace nash in the future.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^ I really want us to trade up for Bayless.

I'd probably back off on my stance a little if the Suns get Thibodeau. But hopefully they make some changes in the process. I'm warming up to this idea because of the impact he could have on this team, especially if certain moves are done, and more importantly the influence he could have on Amare. I really didn't think he was a realistic option.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

i think thibodeau could be a good fit here. sometimes things need to be shaken up a bit in order to progress again. getting a new coach will do just that and hopefully we can bring in a few defensive minded FA's. what really sucks is that atlanta was decent this year so their pick is up in the teens now. last year they sucked and had like the 4th pick and ofcourse the suns didn't get the pick. just freaking figures this team is like cursed.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

AZsportsDude said:


> i think thibodeau could be a good fit here. sometimes things need to be shaken up a bit in order to progress again. getting a new coach will do just that and hopefully we can bring in a few defensive minded FA's. what really sucks is that atlanta was decent this year so their pick is up in the teens now. last year they sucked and had like the 4th pick and ofcourse the suns didn't get the pick. just freaking figures *this team is like cursed.*


It all started with Neal Walk.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It all started with Neal Walk.


you talking about getting shaq? because first u didn't like it, then u praised shaq.. and now it's all shaq's fault again.

anyways, i like doug collins. since i like the suns, im glad d'antoni is leaving. he doesn't want to play a lick of defense.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

D'Antoni was not going to magically make this team finalists next year, and neither will any new coach probably, so i figure losing D'Antoni for this team was not going to break them. If we break, its because we already broke down. 

Whenever u have Nash Amare and Barbosa, theres going to be a certain amount of fast break basketball, so I hope whatever coach we get focuses on the fundamentals that seem to let us down, i.e. defense and accountability.

I also want to see Skinner resigned with a consistent role to play throughout the season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> you talking about getting shaq? because first u didn't like it, then u praised shaq.. and now it's all shaq's fault again.
> 
> anyways, i like doug collins. since i like the suns, im glad d'antoni is leaving. he doesn't want to play a lick of defense.


Neal Walk has to do with the Suns not getting Kareem in the draft and instead drafting Neal Walk because they lost a coin toss to Milwaukee. As for Shaq, yes, I didn't like it, I hated it, but I also agreed that something needed to be done, and hoped that Shaq could help the team. Did I get excited that it may work? Sure I did. No, it's not all Shaq's fault, it's management's for getting rid of all of the 3pt shooters on the team.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

d' antoni is overrATED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

